# Autotrail Freeview



## harburner (Oct 20, 2006)

Just had our first trip in our autotrail ( 1 year old) and had difficulty with our free view. The site had poor tv reception and I plugged into the bollard. Unfortunately the message on the screen indicated signal overload and switched off!. According to the site warden the signal had already come through a digi box and he suggested switching the tv input!! however I was not able to do that. Not helped by the box being a Technistat with the instruction book in german!! Anybody had similar experience.


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

No tried to do that with mine but I got an English manual here

http://www.technisat.com/index4953.html?nav=Operating_manuals,en,40&kid=68#downloadtop

Hope that helps

Bob


----------



## 110503 (Mar 10, 2008)

Can you not simply bypass the freeview box and connect the cable to the tv output cable at the rear of the freeview box, you would probably need an inline connector. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## harburner (Oct 20, 2006)

Sorry I am not a techi!! It is a scart connection at the rear of the freeview box from the tv. Does that mean that I can get a connector to connect the aerial lead to the scart connector, because I cannot get into the rear of the tv?


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

You'd need access to rear of tv, to put the RF coax input from the freeview box straight into your tv.

What antenna are you using on your motorhome? (the one that you can't get a signal on)


----------



## harburner (Oct 20, 2006)

The antenna that is fitted is ok in good signal areas. Because the tv is fitted into the roof I cannot access the rear and was hoping to bypass the freeview box by connecting to the scart from the tv. By what you are saying that is a no no.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

IIRC the cables go to a TV booster box. Just find the lead that goes to the TV and connect the input to that and bypass the Freeview box.


----------



## harburner (Oct 20, 2006)

The cable comes from the booster to the freeview box. A scart cable then goes from the freeview box to the tv. I cannot get to the tv side of it.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Sorry. Our van has a lead from the Freeview box to a junction box with further cables going to rear tv, front tv and habitation tv. I just unplug whichever cable from that box and plug it directly into the booster box. Our Camos dome cable also ends up in the same place.
If the cab tv is the only location for a tv in the van, then I see where the problem is. As we bought our van second hand, I assume the previous owner must have modified the instalation.
Sorry to mislead you.
Dennis


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

If your set is the one Autotrail put in, do what we have done just forget it!
It is too small to watch anyway and gives you the neckache. It is also a pain to tune in as the freeview box must the worst one out. Buy another one from Tescos!!
We have put one on the wall by the door. bigger screen and the sound doesn't go through the sound system on the doors so we don't annoy the neighbours.
Only use the original now for rear view.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Using the flip down TV/rearview monitor in our mh is ok apart from the fact it uses speakers in doors. As described it can annoy neighbours as seems to boom and can be heard outside!! not a very good design I feel. If you turn the volume down so it can't be heard outside then you can't hear it inside!!
I would have preferred independant speakers for the TV. I did manage to reduce the booming effect a bit via the radio controls.

I had the Freeview bit taken out and just use the Satellite tv side of things mostly but do have another tv with its own in built digital freeview.


----------

